# Bees without a nest??



## HeadofMeadow (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi Bgerth,

Thank you for your post and for your concerns about harming or getting stung. It honestly does not sound like honey bees, if they were swarming they would have found their new home by now. If they were taken to open feeding they would have eventually stopped lurking if there was no more feeding. Is there anyway you can take a picture of video of the bees?


----------

